# February kidding watch!! (UPDATED - KIDS ARE ARRIVING)



## lilhill (Jan 30, 2011)

Painted Daisy is bred to Pecan Hollow C Tiber and has two projected kidding dates.  The first is Feb. 8 and the second is Feb. 13.






Radiance is bred to LHF FIN MelacorBlu and due to kid Feb. 11.





Chardonnay is also bred to MelacorBlu and due Feb. 13.





Tiny Dancer is bred to MelacorBlu and due Feb. 14.





Thimble is bred to NC PromisedLand Paycheck and due Feb. 20





Panda is bred to Little Tot's Estate LB Admiral and due Feb. 22





Caramello is bred to Paycheck and due Feb. 25.





Paisley is also bred to Paycheck and due Feb. 26





And BrownEyedGirl is bred to Paycheck and due Feb. 26.





Then I'll have a short reprieve until March 4th when more kids will start arriving.  <whew>


----------



## helmstead (Jan 30, 2011)

Looking forward to baby pics!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow! You are going to be busy. Good luck. I can't wait to see pics.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Roll farms (Jan 30, 2011)

Hoping you have an uneventful and pink filled month!


----------



## StudMuffinNigis (Jan 30, 2011)

Beautiful ND! Do you plan on bottle feeding all of those kids?


----------



## lilhill (Jan 30, 2011)

StudMuffinNigis said:
			
		

> Beautiful ND! Do you plan on bottle feeding all of those kids?


Not unless I have to!  I'm not as adverturous as Kate when it comes to bottle feeding.  I prefer to just sit and play with the babies and let the moms do the feeding.  

Thanks for the "pink" thoughts.  I am so ready to have more babies to love on.


----------



## julieq (Jan 30, 2011)

You'd best be getting some sleep now before all those pretty kids hit the ground!


----------



## lilhill (Jan 30, 2011)

Yep, this is just the first wave.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 30, 2011)

Wowzers!! You are going to be super busy - but you'll have loads of fun with all those babies!

Best wishes!


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 30, 2011)

Good luck! You certainly will have alot to keep you busy very soon.


----------



## lilhill (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks!  At least I have all the kidding stalls on barn cams which is a tremendous help.


----------



## lilhill (Feb 8, 2011)

Painted Daisy and Radiance's ligs are softening and udder is fuller.  I'm crossing my fingers that these two girls wait until the weekend to have their babies.  Snow Wed. night and Thursday, and then weather warming up Friday.  Yep, this weekend would be a better day for having babies!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 8, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing babies!  And Daisy's udder pics!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 8, 2011)

Put the coffee on!! Looks like you will be very busy!!!!  

Best to you...hope they all do well for you!!!


----------



## lilhill (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks, getting excited about having bouncing babies again.


----------



## lilhill (Feb 12, 2011)

Radiance had triplets last night ... 2 does and 1 buck.  The little guy and one of the does are blue eyed.  A great start to the 2011 kidding season.  Next up is supposed to be Painted Daisy, but Tiny Dancer looks like she wants to make it a race to see which one goes first.  Pics when I get some breathing room today.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 12, 2011)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 12, 2011)

Yay!  Congrats on a good start...can't wait to see.


----------



## stano40 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice start on the triplets, 2 girls and a boy.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 12, 2011)

I hope the rest go as great as the first!


----------



## helmstead (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## boykin2010 (Feb 12, 2011)

WOW! Congrats! Do you plan on keeping all these kids or selling? Or a little of both?


----------



## lilhill (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you!  The buck and one of the does are spoken for.  The other doe will be available (unless I change my mind when I get to evaluate them once they unfold).


----------



## lilhill (Feb 13, 2011)

Appears that Chardonnay is go next.  She is on day 145, has lost her ligs and begun streaming.  Char is blue eyed and also bred to MelacorBlu, so expecting some more blue eyed kids from this pairing.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm SO excited to see what Chardonnay produces for you!  I'm also dying to see her udder!

Good luck- hope it's textbook.


----------



## lilhill (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks!  Just hope she doesn't make me wait until bedtime before she decides to get serious.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 13, 2011)

So where are the pics of these new kids?


----------



## lilhill (Feb 13, 2011)

Chardonnay had two blue eyed doelings!!!!!!  One a light, creamy buckskin and the other a black/tan buckskin.  Pictures of the five kids coming soon when I get a breather.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 13, 2011)

It doesn't get much better than that!!!  Eeeee!


----------



## neenegoat (Feb 13, 2011)

Congrats! Cant wait to see the pics too! Good luck with the others too!  More girls, more girls!
I have only 1 left and she is dragging it out for me!
neenegoat


----------



## lilhill (Feb 13, 2011)

This is Chardonnay's first doeling.  Currently named B-4.







And her second one, B-5.






These are Radiance's triplets:

The buckling, LHF MB (waiting for a name)






Doe: LHF MB Delight






Doe:  LHF MB Dazzle






Kids Corral FIN MelacorBlu is the sire of all these kids.


----------



## Hillbilly (Feb 13, 2011)

BEEautiful!
I was going to say which one I liked but I couldn't decide, they are all sweeties


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Feb 13, 2011)

Beautiful kids!  Have to say, glad Alabama is a long way away   might be tempted otherwise!


----------



## lilhill (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks!  I have to admit, I am quite pleased with the kids MelacorBlu has sired thus far.  I think he'll stick around for a long time.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 13, 2011)

What beautiful kids. I bet you are thrilled!


----------



## helmstead (Feb 13, 2011)

Gorgeous babies!!  BIG Congrats Sandie!


----------



## lilhill (Feb 13, 2011)

I have three more does bred to him and looking forward to seeing if he continues to produce kids of the caliber that we expect from him.


----------



## PattySh (Feb 13, 2011)

Cutie Little Patooties!!Congrats they are adorable and look well put together.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 13, 2011)

Chardonnay's super light buckskin is fabulous!  Congrats on all the pink and blue eyes too!!


----------



## neenegoat (Feb 13, 2011)

Aww, their adorable, I just love babies.
neenegoat


----------



## lilhill (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 14, 2011)

Loving them all, but Dazzle and Delight especially...
Delight looks like a little stinker.


----------



## lilhill (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 14, 2011)

They are Adorable. I just want to hold them and give them big hugs!


----------



## lilhill (Feb 16, 2011)

LTE Tiny Dancer kidded last night with quadruplets!!!!!  3 bucks and 1 doe ... all blue eyed.  The first two went pretty smoothly.  Had to go in after the 3rd kid and he was in a wad.  Finally found a leg and then the second leg and the head to go along with those two legs and we were good to go.  Got the little guy out and while cleaning him up, I glanced over at Dancer and there was baby #4 still in the sac laying there.  Happy my dh showed up when he did so I could just toss him a kid and say, "Here, suction him and get him dry!"  Pics when I get a chance.


----------



## helmstead (Feb 16, 2011)

That is awesome Sandie!  CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## lilhill (Feb 16, 2011)

Dancer's history has been triplets, so the fourth kid kind of threw me for a loop.  Never expected that.


----------



## helmstead (Feb 16, 2011)

Those are the best kind of surprises!  I've had a few of them this year, wonderful surprises!  Cannot wait to see what you got!


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 16, 2011)

I love quads...pics please?

I dunno how many times I've had to hand a kid off to dh to finish drying  while I scramble to catch the surprise next kid I wasn't expecting or that came faster than expected.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 16, 2011)

Woohoooo!


----------



## lilhill (Feb 16, 2011)

Painted Daisy kidded this morning with a buck and a doe.  BIG kids.  Sire is Pecan Hollow C Tiber.  Compared to the kids MelacorBlu sired, these guys are as big as a moose.   Anyway, pics of Moose and Moosetta when they get fluffy.  I'm finished until it starts up again Sunday.


----------



## helmstead (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## lilhill (Feb 16, 2011)

These are Painted Daisy's twins sired by Pecan Hollow C Tiber:

First, the buck, LHF T (not yet named) but affectionately called Moose.






And the doe.  She's white with darker cream spots.


----------



## Zanzabeez (Feb 16, 2011)

Beautiful kids!!! I love the long legs and long necks. Congrats!

Tracy


----------



## helmstead (Feb 16, 2011)

Pretty kids!


----------



## hoosierchick (Feb 17, 2011)

I love the expression on the little bucks face. Congrats on a pair of cuties.


----------



## poorboys (Feb 17, 2011)

congrats, they are so cute


----------



## themrslove (Feb 17, 2011)

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSE!!!  Love him!  The doeling is pretty too, though.


----------



## freemotion (Feb 17, 2011)

So adorable!!!   I can't wait for mine!!!  (Yes I can, it is still winter here!)


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 17, 2011)

What cuties! Congratulations.


----------



## lilhill (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you!  Thimble is due Sunday and Panda is due Tuesday, followed by Caramello, Paisley and Brownie next weekend.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 18, 2011)

I just love the way the little boy is looking at you.  Both are adorable.


----------



## lilhill (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

